# Training for Endurance?



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

that isnt giving the horse any recovery time. Not to mention for a fit horse 6 miles isnt much of a workout. Your better off riding 15 miles twice a week. Do it at a walk, then gradually pick up the pace. 
Order the book, endurance 101. you will learn alot. Nationals are in your area this year, go help with the ride, you get to see some of the best and will also learn alot.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Joe4d said:


> that isnt giving the horse any recovery time. Not to mention for a fit horse 6 miles isnt much of a workout. Your better off riding 15 miles twice a week. Do it at a walk, then gradually pick up the pace.
> Order the book, endurance 101. you will learn alot. Nationals are in your area this year, go help with the ride, you get to see some of the best and will also learn alot.


Endurance 101 is great! I'm just getting started as well, but I've been reading like crazy.

Work long and slow distances. And when your horse is tolerating that well (heartrate pulses down quickly after a rest) then either add more distance or more speed. One or the other. They also need rest-it helps the muscles/body recover. I normally work Luka 3 days a week doing various things. Sometimes it's just roundpen work, some days it's obstacle arena work. Then other days it's nice long rides along where I live with some trotting here and there. We'll add in bits of longer trotting on the same distances. My horse is only five. I am not interested in burning out his body before his prime so I tend to ere on the side of slow and easy does it 

Also search this forum...there is a wealth of info


----------

